# WA State LCB  releases rules



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2013)

https://lcb.app.box.com/draft-recommendations


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2013)

This is so disturbing to me. I wrote a letter to the liquor board and gave them a piece of my mind... They said they would share my letter. yeah right.  I will go all Norma Ray on them.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2013)

:shocked:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2013)

here is what the Seattle times had to say...


http://blogs.seattletimes.com/opinionnw/2013/10/21/medical-marijuana-reform-washington/


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2013)

http://kplu.org/post/state-wants-medical-pot-registry-tax-exemption-lower-cap


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2013)

[email protected]

Thanks *Rose *for the email....I would like everyone to send on a response...feel free to copy and paste what I sent



> To Whom It May Concern,
> 
> While I applaud the state government's efforts to try and protect itself from the federal government, the current draft revision for medical marijuana laws would do great harm to the community of medical marijuana patients in our state. I think that the state registry could help law enforcement in determining who is allowed medical rights and who is not, and I believe that there will no longer be a need for collective grow "dispensaries" once I-502 cannabis storefronts are open to the public. However, by removing a patient's ability to produce (grow) their own medicine in their home the government would be putting HUGE, unfair economic pressure on medical patients. It is a simple matter of arithmetic.
> 
> ...



Here is the reply



> Thank you for your comment.  It will be shared with the Liquor Control Board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2013)

If that bunch of rules ain't a slap in the face to med patients, What is?


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 25, 2013)

you all were better off before it was legal :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2013)

Good letter 4U. Why is the liquor board talking to me about medicine anyway?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2013)

I would say because the pharmacological board still see no valve in marijuana


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good letter 4U. Why is the liquor board talking to me about medicine anyway?




I know ..Right....I voted against 502  just for this reason...and like was said ...I feel the MMJ should be protected under state constitution like Colorado is..I sure hope we stand up and not allow what the State wants...if the state gets what they want I have no choice but to stop growing Meds for myself and others...and would have to back doing this illegal...Ill keep yall posted...Im going to the meeting again Sunday

:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey Brother anything out of staters can do to add our 2cents? or in my case no since but lotsa sensi


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I know ..Right....I voted against 502  just for this reason...and like was said ...I feel the MMJ should be protected under state constitution like Colorado is..I sure hope we stand up and not allow what the State wants...if the state gets what they want I have no choice but to stop growing Meds for myself and others...and would have to back doing this illegal...Ill keep yall posted...Im going to the meeting again Sunday
> 
> :bong:



How can they say a plant is illegal when it is legal in this state. I am with you 4U, i will have to be an outlaw with you. How can people on SS buy pot at 12 bucks a gram??? That would cost me. $4450.00 to make one batch of Rick simpson oil.  This is b u l l s h it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey Brother anything out of staters can do to add our 2cents? or in my case no since but lotsa sensi



you dont have to be in Washington to sent emails...Just send to the email I posted..state your opinion...I think if we flood the LCB with stop the bullcrap..we may be heard..

:48:


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 26, 2013)

Simply put. The largest indoor cannabis farm that gets the most invested, still wont be able to compete with a skilled underground grower. It all comes down to overhead. Theres would/is crazy high. $12 a gram? I can grow an oz for that. 

They would be better off, letting people register to grow as a small biz and sell to the stores. Let any jo-blow give it a try that's got a dream.

Its not gonna be as easy as lets put 10k into a garage set up and bang out the super chronic. The market will be fierce and the learning curve for all the dreamers will be years in the making.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2013)

The aren't stopping me from growing... Not now. the horse is out of the barn, so to speak.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 26, 2013)

Getting a few drinks into me then I send a letter to them

DO NOT WORRY it wont be a :rant: but Ozzy know how to stretch the words to fit the politicians ear. just wish a weekly :hitchair: was allow. Funny how much you can get out a politician with a 1/5 of scotch


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 26, 2013)

25% tax...wow. Black Market wins again!


----------



## hottip (Oct 28, 2013)

Our government wants total control. Med MJ won't be taxed then what is the point in taking away that option for people that can grow their own. If this legislation is passed I guess I will become an outlaw again.


----------

